# We lost Devoe to PPG



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

My main product for iron staircase and ralling was Devoe 235 epoxy as a primer and Devoe 379 polyurethane as a finish coat. But since PPG bought some product lines of Akzo I won't be able to have them anymore.
My rep suggest me to replace it by Amercoat as a primer and Amershield as a finish coat. Anyone had any experience with these product on metal and iron???

Also,
I usually give a 2 to 5 year waranty with the Devoe, and I already sold over 100K$ worth of job for the summer with the Devoe but I won't be able to use it. How would you deal with this situation and with the clients?
Thank you,
Nic


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

How soon do you expect products to be converted or discontinued. I would assume it will be a slow process. Is the sale complete?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> My main product for iron staircase and ralling was Devoe 235 epoxy as a primer and Devoe 379 polyurethane as a finish coat. But since PPG bought some product lines of Akzo I won't be able to have them anymore.
> My rep suggest me to replace it by Amercoat as a primer and Amershield as a finish coat. Anyone had any experience with these product on metal and iron???
> 
> Also,
> ...



Ha! Amercoat 235 is in litigation for not being zinc rich enough in offshore settings. Chances are it is more than adequate for what you need. That system has been speced for offshore drilling platforms for at least a decade.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Red Truck said:


> How soon do you expect products to be converted or discontinued. I would assume it will be a slow process. Is the sale complete?


In 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Ha! Amercoat 235 is in litigation for not being zinc rich enough in offshore settings. Chances are it is more than adequate for what you need. That system has been speced for offshore drilling platforms for at least a decade.


I'm sure It's a good product, but I'm wondering if we apply it the same way and get the same finish/result


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've applied plenty of Amerlock 400, and found it to be a good industrial surface tolerant coating. It seemed to me to apply similarly to Devoe 235 which I've been currently using. 

The concern I have is, will PPG have a similar product to Devoe Bar Rust 235 epoxy? I've used PPG DTR [direct to rust] epoxy in the past, and thought it performed well, but preferred the Devoe 235.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that PPG bought all of Dulux paints execpt the Devoe line.

If I where you and like the Devoe products. I'd look for the Devoe dealer and buy from them.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Gracobucks said:


> I'm pretty sure that PPG bought all of Dulux paints execpt the Devoe line.
> 
> If I where you and like the Devoe products. I'd look for the Devoe dealer and buy from them.


Yes, this is what we will do for a couple of clients, but the new distributor is way out of town, so I will have to go with PPG. We might have a little learning curve but I think the products will be as durable.


----------



## Migneault (Sep 8, 2015)

We use armorcoat sealer , epoxy A / B and polyeurethane A/B. 

Its been 2 - 3 summer that we offer this to customers. Pretty good stuff but you need a proper mixing technique. In fact epoxy heat up after 2 minute of mixing. Resulting into .... It froze way faster. Waste brush, waste the mix and kotter lay thier skin on surface. Heh. Same whit polyeurethane but it smell like crazy ( wear a mask ! ). 

Epoxy is 50/50 ratio , and trust me you want to be accurate. Too much resin make it to hard to paint, too much epoxy , never dry and ull need to wash your project whit epoxy cleaner ... 

Separate ure poly can from epoxy ! They are same looking . One guy from our crew make the mistake , mixing epoxy resin whit poly paint , didint dry for 30 days ! i needed to wash a 30k project and start over again. 

Always do small batch. I try to make mix enought for 1 hour of painting. Change your kooter every 2 hour, same whit brush. Way better finition. Wear a mask and enjoy the sun ! 

Try order ure epoxy color a little lighter ( plus pale , french convertion ) than ure poly so ull know where you paint when come the poly turn.

For garanty, yes its better quality than devoe. Long term, UV wont break poly and the finish going to stay longer. But you know the drill, if you leave a non-painted area, rust is gonna come out again.

Sorry for my bad english  mabey we are going to see each other in montréal street before season stop.


----------



## Migneault (Sep 8, 2015)

I forgot ! Between epoxy and poly , you got 2 option for ultimate result and long lasting. Apply epoxy and wait between 4 and 6 hour before you paint poly. Resulting into chemical bound . Or wait 1 day and sand epoxy whit 120 grit then paint poly. Mecanical link.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Yes, this is what we will do for a couple of clients, but the new distributor is way out of town, so I will have to go with PPG. We might have a little learning curve but I think the products will be as durable.


PPG has the rights to the Devoe products in the U.S. Some of the Devoe products will be carried over as PPG products with some kind of blurb on the label signifying that it was a Devoe product.

The old Devoe architectural house paints will only be available through independent Pittsburgh paint dealers as Pittsburgh Paint labeled products. They will keep the Devoe product names but be Pittsburgh products. This is due to them not not having the rights to use the Devoe brand name.

As far as the industrial lines i don't have much information, but i have been told that where there is a product similarity, they will go with the better performing product unless there is a significant price difference, and then they will consider keeping both products as a good/better type of situation.
This is still a very fluid situation within PPG so I would stay in contact with your local rep.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

PACman said:


> PPG has the rights to the Devoe products in the U.S. Some of the Devoe products will be carried over as PPG products with some kind of blurb on the label signifying that it was a Devoe product.
> 
> The old Devoe architectural house paints will only be available through independent Pittsburgh paint dealers as Pittsburgh Paint labeled products. They will keep the Devoe product names but be Pittsburgh products. This is due to them not not having the rights to use the Devoe brand name.
> 
> ...


I thought devoe was owned by International? Is International owned by PPG?

Been running into issues here.... The reps from International running around undercutting their distributors who sell Devoe. Kind of a joke. My main Devoe supplier doesnt think they will be carrying it too much longer. Been making hints about Rustoleum.


----------

